# The burger joints.........



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

They all have their good points (I think) and their bad. Which is the true king of the burger? Burger King has fallen very far since the 70s, McDonalds seems to be steady, and Wendys is growing very well.........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What about Arby's man, or does that not qualify. Have you ever been to Fuddruckers in the States? They have several outlets in Michigan. They make a mean burger. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

This is Canada Scott, the true north. Until they open a Furburgers here, I'll be choosing the Wendy's.........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I will go with Wendy's as well...until the fudds is in town


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

wendy's or Harvey's where available :2guns: Best burger I've had tho is in Manhattan @ Silver Spurs....mean burgers


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Wendys??? Definately Harveys. 
I am glad to see that nobody voted mcdonalds though.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

What ever happened to that Harvey's steak on a bun? Last time I went in, they didnt have it anymore. I ordered some of their burgers instead. My god, I almost swallowed it..............


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Man, Wimpy Burgers blows them all away.

CT.:wave:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I ate a 2 pound (eight pattie) burger at Wendy's. There are pics but I dont know if I want to post em


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

All on one bun? I once ordered a couple of the quadruple burgers and never again. Im sticking to triples. The more patties you get, the greasier those burgers become...............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I see Harvey's has taken the lead.... one thing is for sure. I am getting hungry :2guns:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

We should get free burgers for pimping their warez..........


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I know I voted Harveys because they own. And yes all in one bun.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Having 8 patties on one bun is probobly what Hurley dreams of all day on the island in "Lost"............


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Dont kill me but I dont watch it.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Youre forgiven unless youre a "Friends" fan...............


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Ew.....No. But I like Alias.


----------



## ianderson (Apr 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What about Arby's man, or does that not qualify. Have you ever been to Fuddruckers in the States? They have several outlets in Michigan. They make a mean burger. :food-smiley-004:


Fudruckers had a location on Keele St. near Finch in Toronto in the late 80's. That was a great burger! If your on the way to the cottage, Webber's between Tononto and Barrie is decent too.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

funny thing is I'm sure we all eat the Clown Poo at McD's...just nobody wants to admit it


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh I eat it, I just love Harveys.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ianderson said:


> Fudruckers had a location on Keele St. near Finch in Toronto in the late 80's. That was a great burger! If your on the way to the cottage, Webber's between Tononto and Barrie is decent too.


Did they close the Fudds down? I have been to that Webber's place too. They have built a reputation over the years. Always busy during the summer.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> funny thing is I'm sure we all eat the Clown Poo at McD's...just nobody wants to admit it


I used to when they had value days and you could get a big mac for $1.79. But that's because I'm cheap.


----------



## ianderson (Apr 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Did they close the Fudds down?


Yes I think they lasted three years there and went home... to bad great burger. They are still doing well State side though... hmm I'm getting hungry! Anybody up for a drive? ;-)


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Man, Wimpy Burgers blows them all away.
> 
> CT.:wave:


A+++++


----------



## Seaners (Jan 1, 2006)

I enjoy a nice Burger King Whopper now and again, but there have been a few close up over the years. Not as many around as Wendy's and McDonalds.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

The very thought of eating at any of these places makes me want to hurl.....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Give me one of those Giant Arby's Sangwiches :2guns:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Give me one of those Giant Arby's Sangwiches :2guns:


yeah arby's is really good. I love their beef n cheddar.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

"Give me one of those Giant Arby's"
*shudder*

I recall one of the twins on The Simpsons once having the line "I'm so hungry I could eat at Arby's"

LOL

*urlp*


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Given the choices, I picked Harveys. The meat tastes good, and you can have whatever you want on your burger with no hassles. Burger King comes in 2nd, just barely edging out Wendy's. Both of them charbroil their burgers, and they actually taste like real meat. McDonalds is kid food. I'll eat a not-so-Big Mac every once in a while, but generally McDs is garbage. 

I have to throw A & W in to the mix here, because I'm a huge fan of their burgers. Double Mozza is a killer burger.

Doesn't anyone eat at Dairy Queen anymore?  

I really, really wish we had Carl's Junior up here in Canada. When I lived in L.A. I ate there a lot. They made a damn good burger.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Wish they had a Fuddruckers around here. They make very yummy burgers. None


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You need another choice:

N0ne of the above.


I'll take a home made burger grilled to my liking on my BBQ.


The good thing about the four you listed as choices is value.


(buy one burger and taste it for days).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jroberts said:


> None of those are burger joints. That's shit on a bun.
> 
> Edit: The word "N-O-N-E", results in a wagging tongue icon?



That's why I use a zero instead of an o in my post.


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Back in the day when AW was serving at your car we once ordered what they called "The Animal burger" 6 patties , no veg or condiments , just bun . But back to modern times , Harveys is the closest to home made , although sometimes a burger at one of those chip trucks can be pretty fine .


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Stopped into "Cheesburger in Paradise" over in Michigan last week. This is Jimmy Buffet's chain. Burgers are in the $8 - $10 range. They had some onion rings there that were like McDonalds french fries, thin cut with a fabulous seasoning and dip. The burgers were nothing to shout about. I would not go back for the burgers alone.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Rat Burger*

How about a big juicy rat burger?....did anybody else hear about this? 
A combination Taco bell/KFC in New York became infested with rats. Leno had a ball with this one last night. My point is I question the cleanliness of these fast food joints.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

A&W has the best tasting burgers around, imho. I like the Teen burger. Out of the others I'd go for Harveys.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> The very thought of eating at any of these places makes me want to hurl.....



...one blandburger, please, hold the flavour.

-dh


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

place out by Staynor I believe it is..
called
SuperBurger..
and it is!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

"one blandburger, please"
I hope you're not trying to suggest that 'fast food' has 'flavour' (other than tasting like skite.... and not being anywhere near as nutritious)


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

Out of the four choices I'd go to Wendys but Licks is better and so is Wimpys as long as it's not the one in Oakville.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Is _LICKS_ a Toronto only establishment? And what about *HERO Certifed Burgers*, are they Toronto only also? Hero's has to have the best burger I've tasted in a long time. Cooked to order in front of you, they only use 100% Angus beef. Not cheap but probably the best burger I've ever had. And not what I would call fast food either. Takes about 10 inutes after you place your order to get your burger... but well worth the wait!


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

McDonald's' (is that punctuation right?) burgers don't even taste like meat anymore. They're like cardboard patties with some spices and salt on them to give them some flavour. 

I voted for Harvey's.


----------

